
Facebook’s WhatsApp Deal Could Jumpstart Internet.org Plans - adidash
http://recode.net/2014/02/21/facebooks-whatsapp-deal-could-jumpstart-internet-org-plans/
======
piyushco
Facebook WhatsApp Deal will change the world. True.

